# Fix-it or Evian spray?



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 10, 2005)

Which one is better for making the skin look dewy?


----------



## user2 (May 16, 2006)

I really like the Fix+ for that!
But I've seen that I'm pretty late to the party


----------



## d_flawless (May 16, 2006)

i prefer fix+.
i think evian is only meant to be used on bare skin, at least that's how i've always used it...hmm, i'd never even thought of the products being comparable though, but now that i think of it, they are pretty similar


----------



## Marcita (May 16, 2006)

Fix +, Evian is more of a refresher.


----------



## asteffey (May 16, 2006)

fix+ with some buffing= amazing skin!


----------



## jess98765 (May 16, 2006)

Fix+ for sure doll


----------



## lara (May 16, 2006)

I'll be daring and say either. 

I use Fix+ to take the powdered look off dry skin only, but for oily to normal skin I mist off with Evian. It's the same effect, just that fix+ has glycerin in it (probably too much, IMO). Both need an equally light touch.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd like to bump this discussion because I'm debating between the 2 as well


----------



## frocher (Feb 6, 2008)

Evian, it is light and hydrating, great for a dewy look.  Fix+ is great sometimes too.


----------



## anaibb (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I'll be daring and say either. 

I use Fix+ to take the powdered look off dry skin only, but for oily to normal skin I mist off with Evian. It's the same effect, just that fix+ has glycerin in it (probably too much, IMO). Both need an equally light touch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Coincidentally, I bought Avéne spray (which is quite comparable to Evian) and start using it, before my next haul to MAC where I expect to buy Fix+ (it's all your fault!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I tried it this morning - and I'll tell you that I had quite a heavy hand today and looked kind of cakey) and it really softened the cakey look. I can't compare it to Fix+ yet, although I have combination skin, but the results with Eau d'Avéne spray were quite good!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 14, 2009)

whats in this evian spray?


----------



## ForgetRegret (May 14, 2009)

Actually, over both of them, I prefer Charged Water...I know some of the freestanding MAC stores still have them hiding out, and possibly some of the counters too...if you can get your hands on a bottle of that stuff, it's really awesome (and since it's getting warmer, keep it in your refrigerator...makes for a really nice pick-me-up on those super hot days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gremlin (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_whats in this evian spray?_

 
I'm pretty sure it's just water.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 15, 2009)

Evian spray is just water but in an aerosol type can. It sprays a really fine continuous mist of water. I don't like buffing with it but I do like to use it when I overdose on powder.

I love Evian spray. Fix+ is too heavy for my oily combo skin (esp with the warm weather my town is having). The glycerin just no likey my oil, lol.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 15, 2009)

so i shall buy me a bottle of evian, attach a nozzle, and enjoy the chill


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 15, 2009)

I've never tried the Evian spray since it's just spring water I think it is in an aerosal can. There's nothing else in it, just water. But on the other hand the Fix+ spray has all kinds of minerals, vitamins, and antioxidants for your skin. It's sort of like vitamin water for your face! I love it! 

But I do have to agree that sometimes it can make me a bit oily if I over do it since it does have glycerin in it.


----------

